# California Natural



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey there!

I've read somewhere that this is good food. I bought the canned just to try it out for Jax and he absolutely loves it! I'm currently feeding Canidae, but he just is not interested in their canned food anymore. He just nibbles on the dry, which I leave out at all times. I found a sample of the California Natural Kibble and he really liked it. He picked it out when I mixed it with his Canidae. I have no problems with the Canidae, other than he just doesn't seem to like it....maybe he's just bored with it? 

The only thing is the main ingredient is the protein meal instead of just the protein, like Chicken Meal or Lamb Meal instead of just Chicken or Lamb for their dry food. I'm not sure if that is bad or not....  Also, if it is good, should I feed him puppy still or the adult? (he's now 10 months). They have a few different flavors, and one has sweet potato - will that cause staining? 

Does anyone feed this or know if it is any good?

Here is their website!

Thank you all!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My malt eats the california natural health bars as snacks.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I have tried every kind of "good" dog food out there & can't seem to find any that Babygirl will eat. I have to "gourmet" cook her stuff. After reading "Scared Poopless", I am glad I do because the stuff they put in dog food is horrific, "dead animal carcasses, including euthanized pets!" I just play it safe & steer clear of any dog food. That is just my take on it.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

The meal listed ingredient is actually better than just the meat name. I have used this product and its good if your pet has severe allergies and needs a single meat ingredient, singe carb, etc for food. You can evaluate this and other dog foods on this site.
dog food analysis


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I have tried every kind of "good" dog food out there & can't seem to find any that Babygirl will eat. I have to "gourmet" cook her stuff. After reading "Scared Poopless", I am glad I do because the stuff they put in dog food is horrific, "dead animal carcasses, including euthanized pets!" I just play it safe & steer clear of any dog food. That is just my take on it.[/B]


Well my malt is on a homecooked diet as well. I give him these health bars though because he is very limited on what he can eat due to food allergies. He really likes them a lot and they are fortified which I like. I am not a big fan of dog food either, but I know that some dog foods are better than others. I also know not everyone can cook for their dog for different reasons. I would prefer the meat source to be lamb and not lamb meal, but like I said he has allergies so we do what works for Him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Adult is fine.

Meal means the water has been removed. So if chicken meal is the first ingredient, you actually have more meat product than if just chicken was the first ingredient. That's fine. 

CN is a great brand.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

We put my Fiance's family's golden on California Natural for allergies and she is doing great on it. Maggie always nibble on some of it when we are the Fiance's mom's house. I was surprised because Maggie ate quiet a bit and didn't upset her stomach or stool. I was very impressed.

Agree with Jackie, the adult should be ok.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Calif. Nat. is one of the brands made by Natura. They are a great company. Their Innova brand was I believe the first available holistic dog food. They also make a grain free called Evo, HealthWise, and a new organic "Karma".  California Natural Puppy dry has been Shoni's favorite.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I feed the sweet potato and herring to Mia and she loves it!! I havent noticed any staining from it ( I also give her sweet potato "sam's yam's" as a treat)......


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

California Natural is a really good brand of food. However, I've noticed that it stains the beard. This is the dry kibble...not sure of the can.


----------

